# Free 64 bit firewall?



## kondor-11 (May 19, 2005)

Well I got Windows Pro x64 up and running and now I need a free 64 bit compatible firewall. I already have the 64 bit version of avast for antivirus. 

Also, does anyone know of a list of programs that either work or are known not to work in 64 bit environments? Just wondering.


----------



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.neowin.net/index.php?act=view&id=32315
http://www.ghostsecurity.com/index.php?page=ghostwall


----------



## Solei (Aug 4, 2005)

Hello.
IMHO, you can install 32bit OS on 64bit proc, but you cant install 32bit prog on 64bit OS.
To my mind it will be useful to install 32bit OS. BTW. You can upgrade at any time.


----------



## Solei (Aug 4, 2005)

Hello,
check this: http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1558,1926569,00.asp


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I initially installed Vista 64 bit for testing, and when I couldn't find any products that would run with it, I dropped back to the 32 bit version.


----------



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi 
I believe Windows have a free firewall that runs on win pro 64bit.
Regards
Rex


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, the Firewall wasn't the issue, it was other utilities, and stuff like an AV package.


----------

